# 21 mpg??



## Foley (Apr 13, 2006)

I drove the Hymer 534 back from Germany on Fri/Sat. The trip was nearly 800 miles in total, during which it returned an average of only 21 mpg  
I kept my speed to around 60 mph for the complete journey.

I've had a look through the archives and it seems many Hymer owners are returing nearly 30 mpg. What am I doing wrong? 

The MH hasn't been serviced for nearly a year (June 05), could it be that something needs replacing or is it more likely my driving style (or lack of!!)

Cheers

Mike


----------



## 88864 (May 10, 2005)

hi foley
if you get the engine a serviced and drive very carefully not on windy day you will probaly get about 25-27 mpg, I,m a mechanic and if I could make mine more economical I would.
hope this helps :lol: :lol:


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

At 14mpg George feels quite frugal now :wink:


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Like the previos post(s), a service will prob help, just a clogged air filter can make a world of difference to your fuel economy. Also I want to tell you about the magic 5 mph.... In mine, at 50-55mph cruising speed I get between 24 and 26mpg.... if I do 60mph, my fuel economy goes down quite significantly. Try running just that wee bit slower and see how she does.


----------



## Foley (Apr 13, 2006)

Thx for the replies. It's going for a service next week so I'll see if there's any improvement. 
Interesting comment re the wind making a difference - the wind (and rain) was bloody awful driving back. In places the wind was so strong the poor van couldn't maintain speed on the flat. 
I guess I'm going to go a wee bit slower or aviod m/ways.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*MPG*

Hi

My Peugeot 2.2 on a Compass averaged 28.63 mpg in the time I had it - usually about 60mph.

For the Fiat 2.8 (assuming that is what you have) I reckon I will have to knock the speed to about 50-53mph for a sensible mph.

After all, what is the rush?

Rapide561


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Gears*

Hi

Another thought - does your van have a "long" top gear or a "short" one?

We covered this a while back.

rapide561


----------



## 88966 (May 11, 2005)

Hi Mike, 
My previous Hymer B644 would do a whisker under 30mpg averaged over about 6,000 miles. 
My current B694 does about 25 mpg averaged ever a similar 6,000 mile trip. 
They are both 2.5 TDi Fiats but of course the later one weighs 4,000Kg and is tag axled. 
I don't mind using diesel to get about but I don't like wasting it - light footing helps. 
By the way what milage has it done - this can make a difference.


----------



## Foley (Apr 13, 2006)

Thx again all for the replies.

The van has about 70k miles and it's a 2.5 Fiat TD. Not sure about the long or short 5th gear.

I've come to the conclusion that I need to keep it under 60 mph. More A roads and less m/ways for me!!


----------



## 99086 (May 6, 2006)

I am sure you have picked up your answer, but just to reinforce this I have a new , to me, Hymer that I took to the Dales last weekend. In an effort to avoid the wrath of a Caravan club warden I shot up the motorway at near 70 and filled up having done 250miles worth of deisel. Checked by MPG as I wanted to test the van`s economy. 18 m.p.g did not seem too good and I wondered what I had bought. On the way back I did 55 ish using the cruise control and the next fill up showed 32 m.p.g. This is a significant difference which is well worth being careful for.
The van has done 70k but has recently been serviced by our friends at Deepcar


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

On our last trip over to Germany we did 2400miles.
Our 4t 2.8jtd adveraged 25.8mpg.
I only drive at speeds of 60 / 65mph on the auto routes, but was very pleased with its overall perfomance.


----------



## 96180 (Aug 31, 2005)

We get anywhere between 6-7miles per litre in our autoquest but in our last van an old talbot we only got 4per litre at best 

one thing not mention before is making sure your tyres are correctly inflated as this can have a significant effect and also so can extra on the outside of the van - roof racks and the like


----------

